# irritan?



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

ok here he is i was told by the guy i got him from he was an irritan but now ppl are telling me he may not be,,,, ok then what is he? his lighting in the tank is really dim, 'so his colors are poping out as much in the pics.
View attachment 52187
View attachment 52188


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like an S. irritans to me :nod:


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Looks like an S. irritans to me :nod:
> [snapback]926280[/snapback]​


cool i knew it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure based on the picture. Mine have never had a band on the end of the tail like the second picture apears to show. Everything else looks about right.....to me.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I can see small spots which irritan do have? But looking at opefe, the pic of the dead fish on the top of the page has big spots.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

traumatic said:


> I can see small spots which irritan do have? But looking at opefe, the pic of the dead fish on the top of the page has big spots.
> [snapback]926327[/snapback]​


post a link of the pic you are talkin about please


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

ok it looks more and more like an irritans to me now


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

:nod:

Opefe Irritan page


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i guess what would help me out is if someone could point out why it _isnt_ a rhombeus


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

it looks like an irritan to me from that page you posted up.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

No irritans have a black band on the back edge of the caudal fin.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> No irritans have a black band on the back edge of the caudal fin.
> [snapback]926856[/snapback]​


then what is he? come on i need to know


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > No irritans have a black band on the back edge of the caudal fin.
> ...


been positivly id'd by frank as irritan


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Regarding the "black band" on the tail edge, generally adults show hyaline edge, (Fink y Machado-Allison, 1996), but not uncommon to find them with a thin dark band.

ID complete.


----------

